# What's probably the nicest thing someone could say to you?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well?


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I love you.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

you will live until your money runs out so good luck for the next 52 years

You can retire soon May 2016 instead of April 2017


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....leave it to a woman....


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> ....leave it to a woman....


Most of us will


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

The truth


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll miss you when you die. Hope it's not next week.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

OBGYN (to me): He (baby) really looks like you!

OBGYN (to wife): Better luck next time.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

My husband has his orders - he is to die AFTER I do. So, I will leave it to him...


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

"If you leave me, I'm going with you".


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

"thank you" or "you're welcome", and mean it.


----------



## nortel'd (Mar 20, 2012)

I miss you already and you haven't even gone!

My daughter 37 years ago (as a three year old) "Mommy, I missed you high much, too much, so much".


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

"We regret to inform that you do not qualify for membership in the flat earth society."








https://magicoftheordinary.wordpress.com/tag/robert-anton-wilson/


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe zip? Just do it instead?


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Words that create understanding & or make the mind a more powerful weapon


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

"not guilty"


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you Dad.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

hystat said:


> "not guilty"


Mike?? Is that you? - Yes, that must have been nice to hear last week.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Would you like that in Cash, a Cashier's check or in gold ingots?


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

You inspired me


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

you are the most awesomely mom. it does offset all the 'worst mom ever' comments.


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

"I've never met anyone like you before."


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

"You would make an awesome father". I've had a couple of people tell me that and I felt it was the best compliment I could ever hear. Too bad I'm single!


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

You are the most talented, most interesting, and most extraordinary person in the universe. And you are capable of amazing things.


----------

